# Black EHEIM Tubing



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I've looked on line for black uptake tubing for my EHEIM 2028 canister filter. I really dislike seeing the green tubing with white letters against the black background in my tank. Is there such a thing available? I've read that some people use black paint over the EHEIM green.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Krylon Fusion spray paint will cover the intake tube and spray bar. It's specifically designed for plastic and is safe. It holds up to the water for a long time. I've used it on a few filters.

The only problem is that the paint needs to cure for at least 24-48 hours. You'll need to make sure the hoses are left running in the tank and that they won't slip out. If the intake hose slips out and you're not home or it's night time, it could ruin your filter and wouldn't be very good for the fish. If the output hose slips out and you're not home or it's night time.... you'll need a mop. :wink:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I've never heard about anybody dying flexible hose, but if you replace it with white PVC tubing (not flexible though), that stuff can be dyed using RIT clothing dye in pretty much any color of the rainbow, including black. There is lots of info about this on the web - some even on my very own site.

Another choice is to replace the green Eheim hose with clear, transparent PVC hose, which you can buy at pretty much any hardware store in all the right sizes. I have never seen black hose - or else I would have bought it myself :lol:

Frank


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks...it sure seems odd that black tubing/hose isn't available in the hobby! I may just do some rearranging (AGAIN :? ) to get the green tubing hidden somehow.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Try these guys they have all the tubing you need......www.USPlastic.com
Only problem there in 100" rolls


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

You can also get black PVC pipe and fittings from Savko, together with all kinds of oddball stuff - I once bought 6" clear PVC pipe from them for a filter building project - but by the time you consider shipping charges for the black stuff you are probably better off buying white PVC at the local hardware store any dyeing it yourself using RIT dye. It's really easy to do!

Frank


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again! Ha....I certainly don't need 100'!!!!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Spend $5 on the Krylon paint and use an HOB filter a couple of days while the paint dries.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

PaulineMi I think I found some Black tubing for you......Check out petsolutions.www.petsolutions.com/Black-Vinyl-Tubing+I10815063+C31.aspx
Maybe they have the size you need.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the ID of the vinyl tubing you are after? DFS has black vinyl tubing in the plumbing supplies section.

Here is a direct link to the page *Black Vinyl Tubing*

:thumb: 
D


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again! I am continually impressed with the help available on this site. =D>

I think that the paint solution is the best one for my purposes. The uptake hose is not at all flexible. I don't think replacing it with flexible hosing would work..........


----------

